# National Border Patrol Council Rebuts Compean-Ramos Prosecution Claims



## pegasus (Jan 27, 2007)

Wonder what it will take to get a pardon or at least  a release from jail pending appeals.

http://rohrabacher.house.gov/News/DocumentSingle.aspx?DocumentID=55949


----------

